# Tiêm filler juvederm có tốt không? Một số lưu ý cần biết khi tiêm



## taisinhdatangluxurybeauty (17/11/21)

Hiện nay có rất nhiều loại filler trên thị trường với những ưu nhược điểm khác nhau. Một dòng filler cao cấp được khách hàng tại Việt Nam cũng như trên toàn thế giới ưa chuộng đó là filler Juvederm. Và nếu bạn vẫn chưa hiểu rõ về nguồn gốc, công dụng và độ hiệu quả của loại filler này, tuyệt đối đừng bỏ qua bài viết sau của Tái sinh đa tầng Luxury Beauty.

*1. Tiêm filler Juvederm là gì?*
Juvederm là một chất làm đầy có thành phần chủ yếu là axit hyaluronic, thân thiện với cơ thể con người. Tinh chất này giúp điều chỉnh các nếp nhăn trên khuôn mặt, cấu trúc và tạo hình các bộ phận và làm mờ các nếp gấp thiếu thẩm mỹ. Thời hạn tác dụng của chất này thường từ 9 tháng đến 1 năm tùy theo cơ địa từng người.
Juvederm chính hãng được phát triển bằng công nghệ Hylacross có dạng gel mịn, màu trắng trong suốt mà bạn có thể dễ dàng nhận thấy bằng mắt thường. Thành phần chính trong đó là hyaluronic acid, tương tự một chất đường tự nhiên có trong cơ thể nên rủi ro hay biến chứng là rất thấp. Khi vào cơ thể, tinh chất này hoạt động bằng cách giữ nước ở vùng tiêm và chất đệm, làm tăng thể tích tạm thời và sự mượt mà cho làn da. Để đạt được hiệu quả tối ưu, bạn có thể cần hơn một lần điều trị.
Hiện nay, Juvederm có 3 dòng sản phẩm đáp ứng nhu cầu làm đẹp đa dạng cùa chị em như: Juvederm Utra Plus, Juvederm XC, Juvederm Voluma. Đặc biệt, ở một số sản phẩm Juvederm cũng chứa chất gây tê cục bộ, giúp cho quá trình tiêm diễn ra thoải mái và nhẹ nhàng hơn.
Juvederm là một trong số ít các sản phẩm chất làm đầy chính hãng được Cục Quản lý Dược phẩm và Thực phẩm Mỹ kiểm định và chứng nhận mức độ an toàn với người sử dụng. Tại Việt Nam, Bộ Y tế đã cấp giấy phép sử dụng tinh chất này.





Filler Juvederm là một trong những loại filler cao cấp tốt nhất hiện nay​
*2. Tiêm filler Juvederm có tốt không?*
Có thể nói, filler Juvederm là một trong những loại filler cao cấp tốt nhất hiện nay. Nhiều người chưa từng thử các phương pháp thẩm mỹ đều lựa chọn tiêm filler Juvederm bởi tính an toàn cũng như độ hiệu quả. Dưới đây là những ưu điểm nổi trội mà bạn nên biết về loại filler này.

Hiệu quả ngay lập tức mặc dù có thể mất đến 1-2 tuần để thấy rõ được hiểu quả cuối cùng
HA tổng hợp của filler được cấu tạo giống hệt HA mà cơ thể tạo ra nên nó sẽ được hấp thụ dần dần một cách tự nhiên nhất.
Juvederm có thể bị tiêm tan bởi hyaluronidase ( 1 loại enzyme phân hủy HA) nếu không hài lòng với kết quả tiêm.
Nghiên cứu cho thấy Ha có thể kích thích sản xuất collagen cho cơ thể. Có nghĩa là khi đã tiêm filler nhiều lần thì khả năng tác dụng sẽ kéo dài hơn hoặc lượng filler mỗi lần tiêm được giảm xuống.
Do HA được tìm thấy tự nhiên trong cơ thể nên có độ tương thích cao nên rất ít khả năng bị dị ứng. 
Filler Juvederm ít gây sưng hơn.
Kết quả sau tiêm trông tự nhiên
Khả năng tương thích cao với hầu hết cơ địa, hạn chế gây ra biến chứng khi tiêm
Một nhược điểm được nhà sản xuất khuyến cáo trước là loại filler này không phù hợp để cải thiện hốc mắt trũng sâu.





Tiêm filler Juvederm là phương pháp khắc phục rất nhiều khuyết điểm​
*3. Ứng dụng của filler Juvederm trong thẩm mỹ*
Loại filler này có đặc tính tương thích cao, vậy nên nó được sử dụng để cải thiện nhiều khuyết điểm xuất hiện trên khuôn mặt. Những ứng dụng phổ biến khiến nhiều chị em ưng ý với Juvederm là:

Khắc phục tình trạng má hóp, thời gian duy trì lên tới 2 năm
Cải thiện rãnh cười sâu, rãnh mũi má cũng những vết nhăn trên mặt
Làm đầy môi, căng môi, giảm nếp nhăn trên môi, duy trì trong khoảng 10 tháng




Tiêm filler Juvederm cải thiện rãnh cười sâu, rãnh mũi má cũng những vết nhăn trên mặt​
*4. Chi phí tiêm filler Juvederm*
Chi phí tiêm Juvederm phụ thuộc vào loại filler, thể tích filler cần dùng, kinh nghiệm của bác sĩ và địa điểm phòng khám. Số lượng ống tiêm filler cần sử dụng phụ thuộc vào độ sâu/trũng của vùng điều trị. Ở một số bệnh nhân chỉ cần ¼ ống filler là đủ để làm đầy rãnh mũi má trong khi ở những bệnh nhân khác phải cần dùng tới 2 ống đầy. Hãy nhớ rằng 1 ống Juvederm đầy chỉ bằng 1/5 muỗng cà phê. 1 ống có thể được sử dụng để tiêm toàn mặt, hoặc tiêm “dặm” (tiêm thêm) hoặc tiêm hết vào 1 vùng nào đó (môi chẳng hạn), để tạo sự thay đổi ấn tượng hơn. Một lời khuyên cho các bạn: Giá cả không phải là lý do chính để lựa chọn bác sĩ tiêm filler. “ Giá rẻ có thể trở thành đắt đỏ thực sự” – Dr Tâm cho biết – “Để tiêm filler chính xác, bác sĩ cần có nền tảng kiến thức về giải phẫu và được đào tạo bài bản. Mặc dù Juvederm rất an toàn nhưng nó có thể gây rắc rối nếu tiêm sai vị trí. Đôi khi sẽ có một vài chương trình khuyến mại giảm giá, nhưng hãy chắc chắn rằng bạn biết về bác sĩ tiêm filler mũi cho bạn”.

*5. Lưu ý khi tiêm filler Juvederm để đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất*
Bất kể loại filler nào cũng tồn tại một số nguy cơ khi tiêm vào sâu trong da. Bạn nên lưu ý những điều sau để quá trình tiêm filler Juvederm an toàn và đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất:

Lựa chọn đơn vị cùng bác sĩ thực hiện uy tín
Nên bôi kem tê trước khi tiêm để bớt khó chịu và xảy ra sai sót
Chườm đá lạnh có thể giúp gây tê và giảm nguy cơ bầm tím ở vùng tiêm
Nên chọn dùng kim cannula khi tiêm để hạn chế nguy cơ chọc vỡ mạch máu
Tránh uống hoặc bôi các loại thuốc chứa steroid
Hạn chế uống trà xanh, tỏi, sâm, phải kiêng trong ngày thực hiện
Hy vọng những thông trên sẽ giúp ích cho bạn khi lựa chọn tiêm filler Juvederm. Tái sinh đa tầng Luxury Beauty chúc các bạn có một quá trình nâng cấp nhan sắc thành công và đạt được vẻ đẹp mà mình mong muốn. Hotline *0896.042.345* của chúng tôi luôn sẵn sàng để hỗ trợ và giải đáp các thắc mắc của bạn.


----------

